# [RISOLTO] Webcam Logitech e problemi di moduli

## pava_rulez

Scusate, correggo il titolo (ero 1 po distratto)

Ho provato ad installare la mia webcam logitech su linux usando la guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_logitech_quickcam_on_2.6.x_kernel

Tutto bene fino a quando do 

```
modprobe quickcam
```

A questo punto mi appare il messaggio 

```

modprobe quickcam

FATAL: Error inserting quickcam (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/drivers/usb/quickcam.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

Il mio kernel è il 2.6.9. riporto il risultato di lsmod

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            46632  0

snd_mixer_oss          16256  1 snd_pcm_oss

via_rhine              16772  0

videodev                7296  0

uhci_hcd               27664  0

parport_pc             27200  0

parport                32840  1 parport_pc

via_agp                 7424  1

agpgart                26920  1 via_agp

vfat                   10880  1

fat                    37664  1 vfat

e100                   29440  0

mii                     3968  2 via_rhine,e100

snd_ens1371            18276  0

snd_rawmidi            18724  1 snd_ens1371

snd_seq_device          6280  1 snd_rawmidi

snd_pcm                77576  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_ens1371

snd_timer              19460  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7432  1 snd_pcm

snd_ac97_codec         62928  1 snd_ens1371

snd                    43876  8 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_ens1371,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_ac97_codec

gameport                3712  1 snd_ens1371

sbp2                   20744  0

ohci1394               28804  0

ieee1394               90932  2 sbp2,ohci1394

ohci_hcd               18052  0

usb_storage            26368  0

usbhid                 28608  0

ehci_hcd               25348  0

usbcore                95204  7 uhci_hcd,ohci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

Questo invece il messaggio di dmesg che non mi piace:

```
quickcam: Unknown symbol remap_pfn_range
```

Come lo risolvo sto bel problemino?Last edited by pava_rulez on Fri Mar 25, 2005 7:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dappiu

Hai provato a ricompilare il kernel oppure mettere quickcam invece che come module come built-in?

----------

## pava_rulez

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> Hai provato a ricompilare il kernel oppure mettere quickcam invece che come module come built-in?

 

Premetto che non ho mai compilato se non con la guida di gentoo in fase di installazione, ho fatto make menuconfig, ho selezionato nella sezione multimedia Video Linux direi come builtin e poi ho dato make (chiedo scusa x l'ignoranza). Ho poi dato anche make modules e make modules_update. Ho riavviato il computer e ho ricevuto quel msg. Poi invece ho scelto Video Linux come modulo (mettendo M in make menuconfig, giusto?):Ho rifatto le stesse operazioni e ho ancora quel msg...

----------

## dappiu

Sinceramente non so se sia questo il tuo problema, però prova a fare make menuconfig e invece di mettere quickcam come M (Modulo), fai in modo che ci sia un'asterisco, così non avrai bisogno di caricare nessun modulo. E poi provi se ti funziona la webcam.

Per compilare il kernel fai 

```

# Se il tuo kernel è della serie 2.6

    make && make modules_install

# Se il tuo kernel è della serie 2.4

   

    make && make modules modules_install

```

----------

## Peach

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> Sinceramente non so se sia questo il tuo problema, però prova a fare make menuconfig e invece di mettere quickcam come M (Modulo), fai in modo che ci sia un'asterisco, così non avrai bisogno di caricare nessun modulo. E poi provi se ti funziona la webcam.
> 
> Per compilare il kernel fai 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

senza dimenticare di copiare l'immagine del kernel nella directory di boot (vedasi tutte le miliardi di guide a riguardo, se ti senti perso domanda pure, che tanto è una cosa da 3 sec netti, anche meno se usi `make install`)

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> senza dimenticare di copiare l'immagine del kernel nella directory di boot (vedasi tutte le miliardi di guide a riguardo, se ti senti perso domanda pure, che tanto è una cosa da 3 sec netti, anche meno se usi `make install`)

 

Cioè in pratica faccio:

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r9

# cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.4.26-gentoo-r9
```

con la giusta versione del kernel poi 

```
cp .config /boot/config-2.4.26-gentoo-r9
```

e rilancio lilo, giusto?

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per compilare il kernel fai 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Scusa, questa me l'ero persa. Che è snip?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Peach

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Cioè in pratica faccio:
> 
> [snip]
> 
> 

 

si, perfetto 

ovviamente controlla che lilo.conf riporti il nome esatto del kernel che hai copiato in boot.

----------

## pava_rulez

 *dappiu wrote:*   

>  Per compilare il kernel fai 
> 
> ```
> 
> # Se il tuo kernel è della serie 2.6
> ...

 

Se faccio così alla fine mi viene fuori sto warning:

```
WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/drivers/usb/quickcam.ko needs unknown symbol remap_pfn_range
```

Che palle!!! Non ho ancora riavviato però, potrebbe cambiare qcosa?

----------

## tocas

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Scusate, correggo il titolo (ero 1 po distratto)
> 
> Ho provato ad installare la mia webcam logitech su linux usando la guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_logitech_quickcam_on_2.6.x_kernel
> 
> Tutto bene fino a quando do 
> ...

 

Solito errore e... problema anche per. 

Anche io ho la 2.6.9 però la soluzione al problema

potrebbe essere alla fine del link che hai riportato:

 *Quote:*   

>  Known Issues
> 
> This driver will not load correctly with some newer kernels at the time of this writing. It will have to be pached with the following:
> 
> Code: Code to patch Quickcam
> ...

 

---

----------

## pava_rulez

 *tocas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Solito errore e... problema anche per. 
> 
> Anche io ho la 2.6.9 però la soluzione al problema
> ...

 

Lo so, mi rendo conto che sono pesante ma, come si applica sta patch? Non ne ho mai applicata 1...

----------

## Vendicatore

Sulla mia macchina (kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r3) mi e' bastato emergere qc-usb e probbare quickcam.

Tu che modulo stai usando?

----------

## tocas

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo so, mi rendo conto che sono pesante ma, come si applica sta patch? Non ne ho mai applicata 1...

 

..anche io sono nella tua condizione, abbiamo tutti e due il kernel 2.6.9 e il solito errore. 

Altro problema...come si applica una patch durante l'emerge  ?? 

Al fine di test  ho provato nella maniera classica e compilando poi a mano il driver con:

```
# make all

# make install

```

Ho controllato che il sorgente fosse stato patchato e il nuovo driver copiato nel path dei moduli kernel ma..... l'errore rimane.

a) impariamo a patchare un sorgente in portage.

b) passiamo alla 2.6.11

-----

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Sulla mia macchina (kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r3) mi e' bastato emergere qc-usb e probbare quickcam.
> 
> Tu che modulo stai usando?

 

Io ho il kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-r1, ho emergiato anch'io qc-usb e ho provato a fare modprobe quickcam. Il risultato lo riporto ancora:

```
modprobe quickcam

FATAL: Error inserting quickcam (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/drivers/usb/quickcam.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

----------

## Vendicatore

Hum, il supporto v4l ce l'hai compilato nel kernel?

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Hum, il supporto v4l ce l'hai compilato nel kernel?

 

Se v4l sta x Video for Linux, ho provato prima a includerlo come builtin e non ha funzionato, e poi come modulo e neanche così ha funzionato...

----------

## leon_73

Scusa la domanda... ma sei sicuro che la tua w-c sia una di quelle supportate? non tutte le logitech lo sono ...

da root esegui il comando 

```
lsusb -v
```

 e prova a postarlo

Leo

----------

## pava_rulez

 *leon_73 wrote:*   

> Scusa la domanda... ma sei sicuro che la tua w-c sia una di quelle supportate? non tutte le logitech lo sono ...
> 
> da root esegui il comando 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non sono a casa, ma il tutorial di cui c'è il link a inizio thread riporta come codice della webcam utilizzata x l'esempio lo stesso della mia, quindi deduco di sì...

----------

## tocas

Scusate se insisto e.. sono sempre pronto a ritrattare  :Rolling Eyes:   ma secondo me è un problema di versione del kernel.

Ho provato a riemerge qc-usb ed ho notato questi warning alla fine del processo:

```

....

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.9...

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.9/misc/quickcam.ko needs unknown symbol remap_pfn_range

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.9/drivers/usb/quickcam.ko needs unknown symbol remap_pfn_range                                    [ ok ]

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

....

```

---

----------

## dappiu

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Sulla mia macchina (kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r3) mi e' bastato emergere qc-usb e probbare quickcam.
> 
> Tu che modulo stai usando?

 

Passate anche voi al 2.6.11  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> Passate anche voi al 2.6.11   

 

possibile che nei nuovi sorgenti sia stato risolto il problema:

http://lwn.net/Articles/104333/

----------

## pava_rulez

 *tocas wrote:*   

> Scusate se insisto e.. sono sempre pronto a ritrattare   ma secondo me è un problema di versione del kernel.
> 
> Ho provato a riemerge qc-usb ed ho notato questi warning alla fine del processo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Infatti come puoi vedere in vari post precedenti è 1 problema che segnala anche a me...o forse non hai capito cosa mi stai facendo notare?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tocas

 *dappiu wrote:*   

>  *Vendicatore wrote:*   Sulla mia macchina (kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r3) mi e' bastato emergere qc-usb e probbare quickcam.
> 
> Tu che modulo stai usando? 
> 
> Passate anche voi al 2.6.11   

 

Infatti.... è quello che sto facendo anche se prima avrei preferito testare correttamente la patch del sito wiki.

--

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *dappiu wrote:*   Passate anche voi al 2.6.11    
> 
> possibile che nei nuovi sorgenti sia stato risolto il problema:
> 
> http://lwn.net/Articles/104333/

 

Sicuramente è 1 soluzione, ma uso Gentoo da 1 mese scarso, sono 1 (quasi) newbie  di Linux, ieri ho ricompilato per la prima volta il kernel, sono appena riuscito a metter su quasi tutto quello che volevo sul mio Pc (programmi di ogni genere a parte quegli stracacchio di P2P, plugin vari etc.) e volevo impratichirmi 1 pò prima di passare ad 1 nuova versione di kernel. Grazie cmq, userò la webcam da Windows (o mondo crudele...)  :Laughing: 

----------

## tocas

Risolto  :Very Happy: 

Con i sorgenti 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 ho risolto il problema, adesso la webcam funziona.

@pava_rulez se hai bisogno di aiuto chiedi pure.

---

----------

## pava_rulez

 *tocas wrote:*   

> Risolto 
> 
> Con i sorgenti 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 ho risolto il problema, adesso la webcam funziona.
> 
> @pava_rulez se hai bisogno di aiuto chiedi pure.
> ...

 

Scusa la domanda, ripetendo che non sono sicuro di fare 1 cosa del genere vista la mia scarsa esperienza, come si aggiorna il kernel? Sono ancora alle prime armi... :Embarassed: 

----------

## tocas

 *Quote:*   

> Scusa la domanda, ripetendo che non sono sicuro di fare 1 cosa del genere vista la mia scarsa esperienza, come si aggiorna il kernel? Sono ancora alle prime armi...

 

Quando hai installato la tua Gentoo sicuramente avrai compilato il kernel, se hai usato il metodo manuale posso dirti passo/passo quello che ho fatto io, se invece hai usato genkernel non posso aiutarti più di tanto perchè non sono abituato ad usare questa procedura.

--

----------

## pava_rulez

 *tocas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quando hai installato la tua Gentoo sicuramente avrai compilato il kernel, se hai usato il metodo manuale posso dirti passo/passo quello che ho fatto io, se invece hai usato genkernel non posso aiutarti più di tanto perchè non sono abituato ad usare questa procedura.
> 
> --

 

Genkernel. prova a rileggere qualche post più su quello che ho fatto e toglimi 1 dubbio; se non mi sbaglio avevo già ricompilato il kernel (o mi sbaglio?). Passare al kernel 2.6.11 è 1 operazione tanto diversa?

----------

## gutter

 *tocas wrote:*   

> Risolto 
> 
> 

 

Bene mi fa piacere  :Wink: 

Metti il tag [Risolto] al titolo del thread.

----------

## tocas

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *tocas wrote:*   Risolto 
> 
>  
> 
> Bene mi fa piacere 
> ...

 

@gutter

... spetta a pava_rulez !

@pava_rulez

Se hai seguito i consigli sopra ed hai ricomplato e avviato il kernel con successo non ti resta che emergere i nuovi sorgenti e.... ritentare.

```

# emerge -av sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources

# cd /usr/src

# rm linux

# ln -s  linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4  linux

# cp  ./path_old_kernel/.config ./linux

# cd linux

# make oldconfig

```

Da qui in poi è uguale a quanto ti hanno già suggerito...

```

# make 

# make modules_install

....

....

```

----

----------

## gutter

 *tocas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @gutter
> 
> ... spetta a pava_rulez !
> ...

 

Ooopss pardon  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pava_rulez

 *tocas wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*    *tocas wrote:*   Risolto 
> 
>  
> 
> Bene mi fa piacere 
> ...

 

Grazie dell'assistenza tocas, sto emergiando il kernel nuovo, incrocio le dita. Cmq è vero, ho iniziato l'avventura Linux da pochissimo (Mandrake nei giorni di Natale) e già mi sono reso conto di quanto è fantastica questa comunità. Grazie a tutti...(mancano solo le lacrime  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## pava_rulez

AIUTOOOO: durante il make oldconfig mi viene chiesto:

```

Kernel Userspace Events (KOBJECT_UEVENT) [Y/n/?] (NEW)       

```

Che faccio?Immagino Yes giusto?

----------

## pava_rulez

Allora, installato nuovo kernel e reboottato. 

```
modprobe videodev 

FATAL: module videodev not found
```

```
modprobe quickcam 

FATAL: module quickcam not found
```

Nel menuconfig ho visto che sotto la voce Video for Linux c'è 1 altra voce Video for Linux che comprende la voce 

```
 <M> Quickcam BW Video for Linux 
```

Cosa sbaglio oppure devo dare in +?

----------

## pava_rulez

E mi ricordo che prima avevo videodev fra le voci di lsmod, ora non +...

----------

## gutter

Non postare in sequenza ma edita sempre l'ultimo tuo post.

----------

## pava_rulez

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non postare in sequenza ma edita sempre l'ultimo tuo post.

 

Sorry, alle 7 di mattina sono ancora in fase zombie... :Very Happy: 

----------

## tocas

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grazie dell'assistenza tocas, sto emergiando il kernel nuovo, incrocio le dita. Cmq è vero, ho iniziato l'avventura Linux da pochissimo (Mandrake nei giorni di Natale) e già mi sono reso conto di quanto è fantastica questa comunità. Grazie a tutti...(mancano solo le lacrime  )

 

Io faccio quello che posso.... considera che sul forum c'è chi molto più preparato ed esperto di me. :Embarassed: 

```

#cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

```

Controlla che in 

-> Device drivers 

-> Multimedia devices

sia spuntata la voce 'Video For Linux'

altrimenti ricompila il kernel.

poi riemergi qc-usb perchè il driver modulo deve essere creato per il

path dei moduli del nuovo kernel.

Per questo è importante che il link /usr/src/linux 'punti' alla dir del

nuovo kernel.

---

----------

## pava_rulez

 *tocas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Controlla che in 
> 
> -> Device drivers 
> ...

 

Lo è già

 *Quote:*   

>  poi riemergi qc-usb perchè il driver modulo deve essere creato per il
> 
> path dei moduli del nuovo kernel.
> 
> ---

 

Ecco, su questo avevo un dubbio ma data la mia poca esperienza non ne ero sicuro. Che faccio:

```
 Emerge unmerge qc-usb
```

seguito da:

```
 Emerge qc-usb 
```

  ?

----------

## pava_rulez

Scusato non uppo xchè è passato troppo poco, ma 1 anima pia mi può solo dire si o no? Grazie

----------

## tocas

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ecco, su questo avevo un dubbio ma data la mia poca esperienza non ne ero sicuro. Che faccio:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Se vuoi essere pignolo prima fai unmerge poi emerge, cosa dice

```
# uname -r
```

?

----------

## pava_rulez

 *tocas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se vuoi essere pignolo prima fai unmerge poi emerge, cosa dice
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dice 1 cosa che mi piace non poco: kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4  :Very Happy: 

Se non mi ricordo male unmerge non mi viene preso come comando, posso solo fare emerge unmerge e poi riemergiare...

----------

## tocas

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

>  *tocas wrote:*   
> 
> Se vuoi essere pignolo prima fai unmerge poi emerge, cosa dice
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho abbreviato io  :Rolling Eyes:  .....

intendevo dire

```

#emerge unmerge qc-usb

#emerge qc-usb

```

Il kernel è giusto...hai compilato e avviato la nuova versione.

---

----------

## pava_rulez

 *tocas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho abbreviato io  .....
> 
> intendevo dire
> ...

 

Beh, se ho fatto delle buone cose è moltissimo grazie a te e agli altri che mi hanno aiutato. Stasera provo a riemergere qc-usb e a vedere se funziona tutto. Lo vorrei mettere sto cacchio di tag [RISOLTO]...

----------

## pava_rulez

Finalmente ce l'ho fatta,grazie a tutti e in particolare a tocas... 1 altro motivo x preferire windows viene a mancare (e le immagini sono anche meglio definite e + fluide...)

----------

## tocas

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Finalmente ce l'ho fatta,grazie a tutti e in particolare a tocas... 

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

 :Wink: 

--

----------

## pava_rulez

Scusate ancora, sono troppo felice che ora la webcam vada ma...che me ne faccio? Cioè, è 1 mia impressione o non esiste nessun programma su Linux con cui possa gestire i miei contatti con account msn e sfruttare la webcam?

----------

## gutter

Ved se questo è quello che fa al caso tuo.

----------

## pava_rulez

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ved se questo è quello che fa al caso tuo.

 

```
 net-im/mercury-bin [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1709_rc1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 4,840 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mercury.to/

      Description: MSN and Jabber client in Java

      License:     mercury

Gentoo_casa / # ACCEPT="~x86" emerge net-im/mercury-bin

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-im/mercury-bin" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-im/mercury-bin-1709_rc1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

#Gustavo Felisberto <humpback@gentoo.org> (4 Feb 2005)

#Masked for user testing

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Come procedo?

----------

## gutter

Ti viene fornito un consiglio:

```

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook. 
```

Seguilo  :Wink: 

----------

## pava_rulez

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ti viene fornito un consiglio:
> 
> ```
> 
> For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or
> ...

 

Ti giuro, non è x fancazzismo, ma non riesco a capire bene cosa fare. Ho fatto 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge net-im/mercury-bin-1709_rc1
```

e mi salta fuori 

```
Calculating dependencies

!!! Problem in net-im/mercury-bin-1709_rc1 dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (net-im/mercury-bin-1709_rc1) (try adding an '=')" exceptions

```

Non capisco bene cosa devo fare...

----------

## gutter

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS è deprecato  :Wink:  usa invece:

```
echo "emerge net-im/mercury-bin ~x86" >>  /etc/portage/package.keywords 
```

----------

## dappiu

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge net-im/mercury-bin-1709_rc1
> ```
> ...

 

Quando con emerge vuoi specificare anche la versione del pacchetto da emergere, ci devi mettere un = davanti

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =net-im/mercury-bin-1709_rc1
```

Nota l'= davanti a net-im/....

----------

## pava_rulez

Soluzione Gutter:

```
 echo "emerge net-im/mercury-bin ~x86" >>  /etc/portage/package.keywords

Gentoo_casa / # emerge  mercury-bin

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: emerge

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "mercury-bin" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-im/mercury-bin-1709_rc1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

#Gustavo Felisberto <humpback@gentoo.org> (4 Feb 2005)

#Masked for user testing

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Soluzione dappiù:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge =net-im/mercury-bin-1709_rc1

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: emerge

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=net-im/mercury-bin-1709_rc1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-im/mercury-bin-1709_rc1 (masked by: package.mask)

#Gustavo Felisberto <humpback@gentoo.org> (4 Feb 2005)

#Masked for user testing

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Quindi?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

Con questo dovrebbe andare tutto:

```
echo "=net-im/mercury-bin-1709_rc1" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

----------

